# Lineman vs Wireman



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

VrightYay08 said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to know the difference between lineman & wireman. I know lineman works outside, I live in NJ & I'm trying to stay job recession free, I wouldn't want to be out of work. If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate it.


Study motors and controls, PLC's and such and you be like gold to the electrical trade..


----------



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ibtl


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

backstay said:


> Ibtl


He should be a lineman. 
They always seem to ask the same question several times in a row..


----------



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Apparently, I see you guys have jokes. On that note, y'all have a blessed day. Thanks for the help. ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

VrightYay08 said:


> Apparently, I see you guys have jokes. On that note, y'all have a blessed day. Thanks for the help. ?


Black dog gave you about the best advice overall.. 
Beyond that welcome to ET.


----------

